# Darstellung einer Sicherheits-SPS mit Sistema



## horschty (6 November 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin Student im Praktikum und soll die Möglichkeit bzw. die Kosten bei einer Umstellung der bisherigen Steuerung durch Sicherheitsschaltgeräte auf eine Sicherheits-SPS untersuchen. Um nun zu zeigen das die Sicherheitsfunktionen den Anforderungen entsprechen will ich diese in Sistema darstellen, allerdings bin ich bisher nicht dahintergekommen wie das zu realisieren ist.

eine "einfache" Sicherheitsfunktion besteht ja aus Sensor-Logik-Aktor, wobei die S-SPS dabei die Funktion der Logik übernehmen sollte.
Wenn ich nun die SPS als Subsystem Kategorie 4 erstelle (dafür ist sie ja zugelassen) werden ja 2 Kanäle benötigt und hier liegt mein Problem, schreibe ich in die beiden Kanäle das gleiche ? also: Fehlersicherer Eingang x, F-CPU y, Fehlersicherer Ausgang z ?

Im BGIA Report 2/2008 ist auf Seite 64 dargelegt eine Sicherheits-SPS als einkanalig zu betrachten, das ist ja nur dann möglich wenn die SPS als gesamt Subsystem betrachtet und der PL/PFH direkt angeben wird, dabei ist dann aber der PFH Wert selbst auszurechnen und die Elemente der SPS werden im Sistema überhaupt nicht angegeben ?


----------



## Tommi (6 November 2012)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist das so.
Aber die Hersteller von Sicherheits-SPS Steuerungen haben oft unterschiedliche Werte für ihre
Eingänge, CPU und Ausgänge, so daß die SPS wiederum aus Eingabe, Logik, Ausgabe besteht.

Das ist doch im Report eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (6 November 2012)

Hallo,
wie Tommi es geschrieben hat ist das Hersteller abhängig.
Die meisten geben PFHd Werte an für Eingänge/Ausgänge  Einkanalig oder Zweikanalig an, also ist das immer ein Subsystem mit dem Haken Hersteller garantiert die Erfüllung der Kategorieanforderung. Da sind dann keine Kanäle zufinden.
Bei der CPU ist dies dann ein Subsystem.
Also Sensor > Eingang > Cpu > Ausgang  > Aktor


----------

